# Aug Throwdown Brisket Mozzarella BBQ cups, burnt ends sandwich, and Bovine Candy w/qview.



## bmudd14474 (Sep 9, 2010)

So this started just like a normal brisket. Coated with my rub. Smoked with Hickory and Pecan. Sprayed every hour with AJ. Foiled at 165. Pulled at 189 then rested in cooler wrapped in towels.

These are out of order. Here it is at 4hrs

http://photobucket.com

http://photobucket.com

Here it is at 2 hrs.

http://photobucket.com
 ​Cut the point off cubed it and put it back in the smoker. Then sliced the flat. I took several pieces of the flat and coated with brownsugar and Cayenne mix(just like I would with Pig Candy) and put them back in the smoker. http://photobucket.com

Then I took some puff pastry and cut circles out of it and put into a tart pan. Put chopped brisket from the flat in there a drop of BBQ sauce then a cube of fresh mozzarella. Baked for about 20 minutes. 

http://photobucket.com

http://photobucket.com

Burnt Ends.

http://photobucket.com

Here it is finished up. The only other thing I did was put provolone on the burnt ends.

http://photobucket.com

On another note I will do the bovine candy again but I will use the point to get a little fat in there. The flat was good but it was boarder line jerky.

On the puff pastry the only think I would do next time is to add sauteed onions to the cup before the cheese.

I hope everyone enjoys. It was a blast doing this throwdown. Thanks to everyone that voted.


----------



## meateater (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome Brian! Great looking brisket and that bovine candy, that's some creative thinking there.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 10, 2010)

nice job brian................and look at you gettin' all foo foo and stuff with the lil' tarts!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 10, 2010)

chefrob said:


> nice job brian................and look at you gettin' all foo foo and stuff with the lil' tarts!


Just tryin to step up the game to be like you Rob.  Thanks for the kind words


----------



## chefrob (Sep 10, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Just tryin to step up the game to be like you Rob.  Thanks for the kind words


ifin' you were too be like me ya would have some how gotten a chili in dat sucker!

and who are you kiddin'......... you all can run bbq circles around me, i'm still learning this stuff!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting this so soon. I was watching for it.

<<<Then sliced the flat. I took several pieces of the flat and coated with brownsugar and Cayenne mix(just like I would with Pig Candy) and put them back in the smoker. >>>

Question: Pig Candy back in smoker at about what temp & for how long?

Thanks Brian,

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 10, 2010)

It sure sounds good and it definitely LOOKS GOOD... Nice Job Brian...


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 10, 2010)

Brian that is awesome to look at  What a creative idea with the puff pastry. Congrats man


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for posting this so soon. I was watching for it.
> 
> <<<Then sliced the flat. I took several pieces of the flat and coated with brownsugar and Cayenne mix(just like I would with Pig Candy) and put them back in the smoker. >>>
> 
> ...


Smoker was at 225 and I kept it in there a little over 2 hours.


----------



## miamirick (Sep 10, 2010)

looks like a very tasty lunch

how do you make the bovine candy   looks real good!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the "How To" Brian!

Todd


----------

